# Bald spots on neck with red moist skin



## TheTerbs (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,

We adopted a year-old cat a week ago from a local shelter. When we adopted her she had 2 small and 1 larger-sized bald spots on the back and sides of her neck. We thought that she had just been mauled by a dog or other animal, but now we're thinking otherwise, since a 4th bald spot has since emerged. The skin of the bald spot is red and at times it's also moist. We've been applying antibiotic ointment before bed, and in the morning the sores are dry and the skin looks better, but we're still worried that it's something more serious. 

We'll be taking her to the vet after the weekend, but we just wanted some insight before we do so.

We've been searching the other posts, but I can't seem to find one listing the same symptoms. Any ideas as to what is going on? Possible treatments? 

Thanks!
Holt and Lindy

We'll post pics of Pyllis and her bald spots in the morning.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome! Are the little bald spots _round_? If so, that could mean a fungus infection called ringworm. 
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_ringworm.html
http://www.sniksnak.com/cathealth/ringworm.html

Your vet will be able to examine the cat and either take skin scrapings to look at under a microscope and/or look at your pet with a "wood light", or a "black light". If it isn't ringworm, it is possible the cat is having an allergic reaction to something in its' environment, like an allergy. 
Let us know what your vet says!
Heidi


----------



## TheTerbs (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'm afraid it's ringworm also... eek! I hope we don't get it too!!!

Here's a pic of her neck (they shaved her neck and treated the wounds when she was spayed at the shelter).
The higher of the two shown here just showed up 2 days ago and has since doubled in size.










Here's a normal pic of her:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmmm. You know...that may not be ringworm. My aged neighbor's cat would get sores like that every summer, in the same area; around the neck and shoulders. It was from an allergic reaction to fleas and over-scratching herself. I bought spot-on flea treatment for my own cats and used the extra application on her, for my neighbor. She cleared right up after that.

I had always thought ringworm presented as round patches of dry/scaly-ish skin, not moist and wet. If it is ringworm, people CAN catch it. You would have to follow safe-handling practices and wash your hands frequently, possibly take a medication and/or just spray an athlete's foot fungus treatment or put cream on the affected areas until it goes away. The real pain-in-the-butt besides treating everyone (pets and people) is the cleaning of the home and fabrics.
So, I'll hope it ISN'T ringworm. Let us know what they find out and how they treat whatever it is!

Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whoops! I wanted to add that I think she is a lovely kitty! I like her pink nose.
h


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

I have to say that I'm on board with Heidi - I think what your kitty has is nicknamed 'Hot Spots', which are an allergic type of reaction that can also be aggravated by stress (it is also possible that the grooming shears were not cleansed properly and kitty has some kind of fungal infection that spread to the second spot). I wouldn't entirely rule out ringworm yet either. Hopefully your vet will be able to provide some relief for kitty whatever the condition. It looks very painful.

You have a very sweet looking kitty. :luv


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ouchie! That looks sore. I agree that it doesn't exactly look like classic ringworm and it really does look like a hotspot that we see in dogs all the time. Have you seen her scratching excessively? She's adorable by the way.


----------



## TheTerbs (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, she scratches at the sores occasionally. She probably does it more when we're not around... I would get her an anti-scratching neck cone, but I'm afraid that it might do more damage, since it would be right over the sores. Maybe I'll try some anti-itch cream?


Thanks for all the compliments. She is a very sweet kitty, probably the most affectionate that we've ever know. She melted our hearts when we saw her at the shelter... but I'm sure you all know that feeling. 

Thanks again, 

Holt


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmmm. If it was a dog, we would put socks on his feet to keep the scratching form causing more damage. you are right about the cone just being irritating to her. I would suggest rigging her up a little neck sweater, but you want sores like that to be able to breath to heal properly. Its quite a problem. I'll be anxious to see what the vet says.


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

Any news about your sweet little kitty, Pyllis?


----------

